
Self-Driving Ubers of the Future Will Deliver Stuff, Not People - edward
https://onezero.medium.com/self-driving-ubers-of-the-future-will-deliver-stuff-not-people-6952cdce0fd5
======
lm28469
> “We’re close to cracking that human performance barrier and reaching
> superhuman territory,” said Vogt at the Origin reveal event. “That’s going
> to happen soon.”

De people really still fall for this shit ?

"yeah yeah guys, we'll be done with that impossible task in like 6 months,
just sign here. What do you mean by 'you've been saying that for years ?', I
promise we just need 500 millions this time and we're done"

~~~
smt88
> > _We’re close to cracking that human performance barrier and reaching
> superhuman territory_

What if we modify that with the following: "...for certain routes"?

Even if SDCs can only drive on highways, they're a society-changing service.
If they can drive on most highways and 20% of city roads, they'd also be
massive.

Uber has something of a head start. If it knows your start and end points, it
can decide if a full SDC is appropriate or if a human driver is necessary, and
then it can send you the right one. This is even better if the passenger is,
as the article says, an object, and not a person who can have driver
preferences.

